# Best Engine



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi,
I'm looking into purchasing a C5 A6 as a replacement for our current family car, a C4 A6 Avant. I have done some research into the different options for engines, etc. in the C5 A6's and have pretty much narrowed it down to the 2.7tt and the 4.2.
Obviously, I'm more drawn to the 4.2 because of the greater power output, exhaust note, and not worrying about turbos. However, I'm also conscious of price and fuel economy. 
What are the advantages and disadvantages of each engine? Also fuel mileage figures, etc. I'm hoping to find a nice vehicle in the 10k-13k price range. Is this reasonable? 
Any input is much appreciated.
-Jory


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Best Engine (WhiteMK3JettaGLS)*

Are you looking for another avant or sedan? If yes to the avant, you're limited to either the 2.8 or 3.0. Unless you're willing to spend some more on an Allroad (2.7T & 4.2 available) or an S6.


_Modified by B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! at 2:28 PM 5-20-2007_


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Best Engine (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

Well, I prefer the Avant, but am not really interested in the 3.0 or 2.8. I hadn't really considered the option of the Allroad, but its an interesting idea. What is the price range for one in nice condition?


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Best Engine (WhiteMK3JettaGLS)*

After doing some research, I'm alittle wary of the air ride suspension going kaput on me as the miles accumulate. Any input?


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Best Engine (WhiteMK3JettaGLS)*

Not really, sorry. I've also heard that's a common issue with the Allroad. But I believe that you can replace them with coilovers if you're interested in still have the adjustability factor in your suspension.
Anyway, I assume that your C4 has a 2.8, I believe the C5 2.8 has a little more HP (200) and the 3.0 has 220HP. Not so bad, but you're not going to win any street races with either. But great for cruising at 80mph or higher.


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Best Engine (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

You are correct. The 2.8 engine is great for reliability, but I want more if I'm upgrading to a C5.
Anyone else?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

well heres how i think i will go...
if you get the 4.2 you will either A) be happy or B) always wish you got a 2.7T
if you get the 2.7T, you will chip it, blow the turbos, go k04 and either A) be happy with the end result or B) be pissed that you had to spend all the money on the car
good luck with your decision


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

Haha, thats what I'm afraid of. I don't think I'll be able to resist the temptation of chipping a 2.7t, but I can't be having to dump money into what's supposed to be a reliable family car...








The 4.2 body is sexay, and I love the fact that all the horses are NA, but if the 2.7t is cheaper, or gets significantly better fuel mileage, I may go that route. Anyone else?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

my dad went 2.7Tand picked A... best car hes ever owned and hes owned everything


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

